
Shopping for Confirmation: How Disconfirming Feedback Shapes Social Networks - wsc981
https://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/shopping-for-confirmation-how-disconfirming-feedback-shapes-social-networks?_sp=08926a10-0185-4f37-aa4b-2293b4534a1d.1515667015660
======
PaulHoule
see
[http://www.press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/A/bo832...](http://www.press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/A/bo8324792.html)

